# Tecumseh won't start manually, only with the electric starter.



## Glider (Jan 24, 2005)

Hello, I've been browsing around the forum, trying to find a similar thread, but it must be well buried, or I missed it. 

I have a Sears (ie. 'Noma') 11hp snowblower equipped with a Tecumseh engine. I have the info off of the engine label:

Engine Specs:
Starter #37000
Model #143001103
Engine Family: XTPXS35828F
Displacement 358

I bought this machine new in 1999, and it has run fine since then. However, it has never been willing to start with the pull cord, no matter how much I fiddle with the choke settings, or vary the amount of priming. I pull the cord to get to the compression stroke, and give a good solid yank, but nothing. I've worn myself out trying, _and this is all with a warmed up engine by the way_. I have no problems getting the motor going with the electric starter when it is cold. I clear the snow away, then stop the engine and wipe down the whole machine. The manual recommends restarting after cleandown for a minute or two, and to clear any possible ice from the electric or manual starters by using them while the engine is running. When I try to use the pull cord on a still fairly warmed up engine, it shouldn't be a problem getting it going, but it is. I can't understand this, and it's a pain to hook up the electric starter again just for a quick restart. I'm also aware that if the electric motor ever dies, or there's a powerfailure when I need to clear the snow away, I'm in for a lot of shovelling.  

I'm wondering what the cause could be. Might it be a carb that is set far too lean? Or is it that the electronic ignition requires a cranking speed that just can't be done manually? 

One other possibility may be a small diameter hose that is hanging down near the carb. It looks like it has come loose from somewhere, as the end looks a bit melted. The carb is partially hidden from view by metal bodywork, so I used a mirror to have a look. I saw the crankcase breather hose nearby, so I know that this smaller hose is not that. This small hose seems to go off somewhere under the motor, perhaps to the same area as the two blue wires that seem to have something to do with the carb as well? The only thing I can think of is that it might be some sort of *v.o.e.s.* hose? I've read in these forums that some of these engines have a "governor", although I can't see why my snowblower would have one of those, as it has a nice manual throttle control.

Any insights as to the starting problem and/or the purpose of this little hose that's dangling under the carb would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

um noma was a brand by their own, murray bought em years ago. many years ago. way before 1999 mainly they were sold at lowes. sounds like you should fatten up the high speed screw a couple turns. either that or its just not getting the gas right there at first. if it's hard to start at first by pulling try starting fluid. that hose may be a wire so do try and find where it goes to. the engine cover is easy to take off with a couple bolts to check.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

i would say make sure it is choking , make sure the choke shutter is going all the way shut ,, it has a governor the hose might be the overflow from the carburator


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

dont pull to the compression stroke, pull till it grabs, then pull fast
and that little hose is the crankcase breather, hook it back up to the airfilter housing or side of carb depending on the setup


----------



## Glider (Jan 24, 2005)

Sorry if I didn't make myself clear, in my rather long winded post. 

The problem is not gas, it starts fine hot or cold with the electric starter, but NEVER will start with the manual pull cord, either hot, or cold. Dammit, once the engine is warmed up it should be easy to pull start.  

The choke works great, in fact the engine starts to bog down quickly, and I don't have to leave it on very long. 

I assume the primer works ok, although with the electric starter it doesn't seem to matter if I use it or not, it just cranks longer before it fires if I don't.

The little hose I mentioned is not the breather hose. The breather hose has a much larger diameter, is attached to a 90 degree fitting, and hangs down about four inches from the base of the motor. 
This little hose seems to go somewhere from the carb area, I just don't know where. I couldn't see any fitting on the carb for the hose when I looked, but I couldn't see everything.

Does this extra info help? Any ideas why this machine won't start manually?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

so does it have a key start or what. if it has a key start its as simple as turning on the key and pull starting it. if its hard to start as in tuff to pull it might be an abnormal compression release eitehr bad or is not releasing right. oh and the breather hose unless its a ohv hooks up to the side right there at the valve springs at the breather.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

yea so it sounds like it is staying kicked in all the time ,


----------



## Bowman's (Dec 16, 2004)

Is the little hose the hose from the primer to the carb? I have had 3 of the snow blowers broken done this year and that is the only little hose I can think of. If it is that hose you will not prime the motor when you push the primer bulb in. You might not be able to pull it fast enough to pull fuel in through the venturi. One other thing I have found is sometimes the coil will not fire with the pull start but will with the starter. I have removed the plug and checked the spark with the pull start and no spark but used the starter it has spark. I replace the coil and all was fine. Mike


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah could be that my field of engines is briggs mainly can't help but so much on tecumsehs or hondas.


----------



## Glider (Jan 24, 2005)

Bowman's said:


> Is the little hose the hose from the primer to the carb? I have had 3 of the snow blowers broken done this year and that is the only little hose I can think of. If it is that hose you will not prime the motor when you push the primer bulb in. You might not be able to pull it fast enough to pull fuel in through the venturi. One other thing I have found is sometimes the coil will not fire with the pull start but will with the starter. I have removed the plug and checked the spark with the pull start and no spark but used the starter it has spark. I replace the coil and all was fine. Mike


After a lot of looking, I found the nipple this hose is supposed to attach to on the carb. The nipple goes in the side of the carb right above the float bowl. The plastic used is very soft, and had perished, that's why it fell off. I cut off the end of the hose, but could not reattach it because the fit was tight even before, and now there may be just enough, but it's too cold out to be kneeling under my snowblower trying to twist the hose through a full 180 degree turn to get it onto the nipple. I dared not yank on the hose, because I still don't know what it does, disappearing into the body work of the snowblower the way it does. My best guess would be that its merely an overflow hose, but it may be from the primer, as you suggest? I need to have a good look, but this may have to wait until spring.

Just to confound me further, I was actually able to start the snowblower with the pull cord yesterday, but only after the machine was warmed up, and then only after fiddling with the choke and LOTS of yanking on the cord.  
Perhaps your suggestion of a weak coil has merit too. I'll pull the plug sometime and check the spark in a darkened garage. I assume that the ignition is electronic, and that I need to ground the plug as I turn the engine over?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

umm its easily gotten to if you take the engine cover off. i beleive you call it bodywork but its a cover. then it would be easy to get to.


----------



## Glider (Jan 24, 2005)

I'll have a look. The carb is attached to it's own little box shaped bit of bodywork that attaches to the engine cover. The throttle linkage is in there too. It might all come off as one piece, but it would be a pain to disassemble it all if it doesn't. I don't have anywhere warm to do that kind of work. It will have to wait until Spring.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

actually you won't beleive how easy it is most of the time. few bolts and screws and its off. oh and the carb is mounted straight to the engine. looks like it isn't but it is.


----------



## mustang91347 (Feb 3, 2005)

if u dont wanna be bothered with pullin the carb off just pop out the primer. attached to the starter housing. pry up on it n it will come right out with the line attached to it. just replace the line and make sure when u put it back u keep it clear of the linkage and the muffler which u will feed it between. hook it back and i would check ur adjustments 2. both screws get turned out 1 1/2 turns. if it been sittin for a while ull have turn the screw holding the bowl on out a little bit more to compensate for float which is probably out of adjustment.


----------

